# West Virginia Memorial Day Weekend



## CDsCycleShop (May 15, 2013)

Any one want to meet up in West Virginia and ride the Outlaw Hatfield-McCoy trails on Memorial Day weekend? There is about 15 riders so far we are going to meet up at Hilltop Escape ATV campground in Rock, WV


----------

